# National Field Network....



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone work for them? Got some questions if anyone does.....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

they just hit me today we been on and off for a year or three nothing bad to say but nothing to really say at all the moneys right its not a monster drag out ,,,,,,,, actually thats a five star rave compared to most


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

68W30 said:


> they just hit me today we been on and off for a year or three nothing bad to say but nothing to really say at all the moneys right its not a monster drag out ,,,,,,,, actually thats a five star rave compared to most


Money's good but wait till you have to use their upload site.....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

There are a couple threads with NFN on the FB group....
They are not in Nevada that I know of...yet at least....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got paid on a job we did in August by them. If you are saving for your kids college or retirement they are a great way to go about it. You work and work and some day you can collect.

It's profitable and they are not too picky but the pay is slow.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Lmao.........


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

They talk like they got alot of volume for you til you get signed on then its an inspection and can you do a favor and drive 3 hours away for a wint. Dont care much for them but good luck


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is the MO of a lot of regionals.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Where i am at i get a decent volume with them. It's all reverse mortgages. Get extra trip charges out of them for anything over 40 miles.....


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

We just got on with them. So far they've only sent us 3 inspections. I'm now trying to figure out what the picture requirements are for the inspections....they've sent me 3 different lists in the past 2 days. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Money's good but wait till you have to use their upload site.....


I was just looking at the site since we got our first 3 WOs from them today. It looks like the interface we used at the insurance company I worked at almost 20 years ago. :whistling2: 

How do they handle invoicing? I didn't see anywhere to invoice, but I didn't go all the way through the site either since I'm not ready to submit a job.


----------

